# My Ride



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Yeah, well, haven't posted on the forum in A LONG TIME so I figured that I'd post some pictures of my car since I got them. Its after a good wash and wax. Don't worry, the 4x4 stance will be gone in a week or so. I'm ordering Megan Racing coilovers. I'm taking the miney outa the bank Wednesday!!! (Don't mind the picture quality, I was using a 35mm camera. It takes great pics, but not for the CD  )
















































The rest of the pics are here Imagestation or in my signature. 

I've gotten an offer of $2500 w/no smog certificate. I like my car too much to sell it!!!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

needs a spoiler or lip for the front and it would be dope flow pimpin


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> needs a spoiler or lip for the front and it would be dope flow pimpin


I'm in the search for a Pignose lip. I'll have to go to the junkyard on one of my days off to see what they have.

I just order the coilovers today so I hoping undergroundmotorsports comes through and sends them right away!!! I'll post pics of the goods when I get them and the car after the drop and alignment. I'll see if my friend will let me borrow his digi-cam for this....


----------

